# new from Sgt.Bluff, Iowa



## dieselbear (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi from Iowa,
I've been lurking for about a week.  What an outstanding site, with a wealth of knowledge.
I am planning on welding/fabricating my smoker.  I'm not sure what style I want.  I've searched the threads, and I am looking for a thread that compares methods, styles, and fuel.  Was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 3, 2009)

First off welcome to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of good pwople here that would just love to help you with just about anything having to do with smoking meat. As far as your smoker all you have to do is fine one you think you'll like Mine is to simple and to some noy a real smoker cause it propane and a box. I'm sure there are a bunch of people here that will help you in your quest.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard! I don't know of a single thread that compares them all, but the smoker equipment threads have many types that others are using.

If you have an abundance of hardwoods for fuel, than a wood smoker would be right up your alley, giving you the ultimate in traditional smoking methods. If, no hardwoods are available in your area, then, it's 6's between propane, charcoal and electric.

Enjoy the forum!

Eric


----------



## fire it up (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome dieselBear.
No matter what you decide it will be great, as long as it smokes.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome to the site from another Iowan!!  Tama/Toledo area, here....soon to reside in Osage.

You came to the right place for information....;)

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey DieselBear,

I grew up in your neck of the woods...4 towns south on I-29. Welcome to the SMF.

As far as the different styles go, I think you should first determine how involved you want to be in the smoking process. If you want the convenience of set and walk away, only checking back to add smoking chunks, spritz, or test the meat temp then go with electric. Propane is probably just as convenient. If you have pyro tendencies and you like to be part of the process of fire making and tending, charcoal is easiest, and then you get to the stick burners that take a bit more involvement still. I think all will produce excellent 'Que, but I think there is nothing like hanging out tending the firebox of the smoker with some buddies, doing some arm curls, and telling a few tall tales about when we were single and bullet-proof. What ever you decide, you came to the right place to make it successful. Welcome aboard!


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 4, 2009)

welcome, and enjoy all the info.

btw I send trucks every day into Sgt. Bluff to p/up brick for Chicago.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey DieselBear, Glad to have you with us.

Be sure to check out Jeff's 5Day Smoking Basics eCourse, you can find it here 5 Day eCourse


----------



## dieselbear (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm guessing Onawa?
I definitely have the piro tendencies.   Is there a difference in build/equipment between the charcoal and wood smokers?  I'm leaning toward a side firebox.


----------



## dieselbear (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I did subscribe to the 5 day email course.  
Thank you.  i need to educate myself a little more before I design anything.


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 4, 2009)

You got it DB! Since you have the piro tendencies, I think you just ruled out electric and propane. Depending on how large you want to get, you can get some side firebox units that use charcoal to fire them up, and then wood chunks for the flavor (first lesson is this...charcoal is your heat, and wood is for flavor in this type). You may also check out some of the vertical units or even the drum smokers. If you are looking for a larger unit that will feed a bunch of people or a large party, then you may want to consider a trailer mounted rig. There are a lot of excellent builds in the various forums that detail the process of putting one together, so check 'em out, and ask away. We are all here to help!


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 4, 2009)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!!!!!
been say'n that ALOT lately.

Welcome, glad ya found us.


----------



## jdt (Aug 4, 2009)

welcome from des moines


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 4, 2009)

And another welcome from Des Moines.  Click the "search" button and type in "UDS" (Ugly or Upright Drum Smoker).  Several on here have done builds from scratch on those.


----------



## dexter (Aug 4, 2009)

glad you joined !!!!!!!


----------



## target (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome, 

I got some family in sgt.  so next time im down I hope you got the set up going


----------



## dieselbear (Aug 4, 2009)

we do get a lot of traffic from the brickyard.  So what is your smoking specialty?  What smoker style do you use the most?


----------



## dieselbear (Aug 4, 2009)

I can always smoke out of the weber,,if I don't!!
I know a lot of people,,What's the family name?


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 4, 2009)

Despite the bad economy we still ship alot of Sioux City Brick, out of the Bluff, and Adel.

I just got a GOSM gasser 2 weeks ago, and have been using that(I really like it,).  Before that I had a loaner WSM which I liked.  I also have a Chargriller offset in my garage & a Weber Kettle I have smoked on on my deck(typically used for grilling only).  I started with a small Brinkman charcoal smoker.

My specialty?   I love ribs (Baby backs, spares, and rib tips), and have really concentrated since April on trying to get good at them.  I also really enjoy making ABT's since no combination if ingredients seems wrong.


----------



## allen (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum dieselBear, I live about 8-9 miles North of ya, Sioux City, Glad to have ya aboard


----------



## dieselbear (Aug 6, 2009)

awesome,,,There are a lot of Iowa people on here.   

Hopefully all Hawkeye Fans!!!!


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 6, 2009)

Growing up in in Western Iowa, I had two favorite teams....The Iowa Hawkeyes, and whoever played Nebraska!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 6, 2009)

Let me guess, you are now living in Kansas so you now have 2 teams, *KU* and whoever plays *Nebraska *or MiZZOU. LOL


----------



## thomasyoung (Aug 10, 2009)

From one Bear to another Bear! Welcome to SMF! Glad to have you here. 

Thomas


----------



## dieselbear (Aug 28, 2009)

I finally finished my build.  I started small and went with the Mini Reverse Flow style.  I saw it posted on here by Smoke'n Steve.  I liked his idea and went with it.  His is much better, as I am new to welding also.  But it was still fun to build.

Now I need to season it and see how she burns before I put food in it...


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry I missed your initial introduction. Welcome to the SMF. Plenty of good advise from great folks who enjoy sharing.


----------



## dieselbear (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm finding that.  Many are very friendly.  I've been on other forums where people aren't.  
Thanks for the welcome.


----------

